# Seeking Apprenticeship



## Two One Two (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been lurking on this site for some time prior to registering or posting and would first like to say that Im very appreciative of those who actively contribute here and provide a warm environment for all manner of growers to congregate. I look forward to continuing reading and following grows.
I am an eager set of hands looking for a master grower to mentor me in an apprenticeship. I'd like to have a mentor who can help me channel my hard work into expertise under their guidance.

Im interested in eventually practicing commercial-sized farming and could definitely benefit from some real-world hands on experience with a true "master" gardener. Id like to learn the trade the same as its been done for centuries: through apprenticeship with an expert grower- labor traded for knowledge, networking, and experience.

I am not in a state where marijuana is legal. Normal advice would dictate:
Go to your local dispensaries and let it be known that you want to apprentice with a serious professional grower. Be professional, personable, persistent, and discreet in networking until you get the attention of someone willing to take you in.

I have always had a green thumb and never have experienced anything more fulfilling then cultivating life from the ground. When I was 14, I began my own quarter-acre garden and used raised square beds to grow various vegetables, experimenting with different organic and chemical fertilizers, pesticides, etc. I treated the exercise as a large experiment and carefully documented every step of the process. It wasn't long before my first dance with Mary Jane began.

What I sincerely believe would bring the most joy is a life of growing. I do not have the resources to begin this life on my own and am seeking a master to trade my servitude/apprenticeship for his resources and abilities to grow. This is a difficult goal to achieve as the culture alone makes it hard to break into the right circles.
I certainly do not want to say the wrong thing and look like an asshole to anyone. I prefer limited contact with people that are reliable and trustworthy. A major obstruction to this is the whole catch-22 of my request in general. Discretion is paramount but I remain convinced that there is someone out there who would appreciate a loyal, hard-working assistant and would be willing to share their knowledge in exchange..Maybe someone who has been in a similar situation.

The few conversations Ive had with individuals have given the impression of novice growers who may even know considerably less than I do. These growers simply have access to the resources necessary and a willingness to grow-both requisite of a good grow-op but not with the focus that I would like to have.

I have spent countless hours for a good decade reading forums, books, and watching educational films on how to grow but am simply too far removed from this life and lack the resources to start-up on my own. More importantly, I would prefer the guidance of someone knowledgeable, professional, and enthusiastic about what they do. I would prefer this venture to be lengthy and not just last one short cycle.

I am searching for someone who can answer questions that I would never seek to ask and teach me what has (and hasnt) worked for them. 
I have shelter available in Seattle but am willing to relocate anywhere if initial food and shelter will be provided-I have no funds to pay for anything at this juncture but can work off or repay whatever debt.

As I mentioned before, discretion is paramount and I am willing to communicate with whomever through whatever methods deemed appropriate to SAFELY proceed in finding a mentor. I hope if someone suitable is reading this-theyll understand that I apply a great deal of precision (specifically with precautions) and attention to detail with this endeavor. 

I offer to water, prune, tie, clone, mix nutrients, harvest, manicure, weigh, bag and whatever else may be required of me. For that work, I seek no pay, just a place to grow and learn.


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lmao oooook nice try leo


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 5, 2014)

And even if not nobody on this site will take the risk of dealing with a stranger...of you want to do that you need to move to a legal state and meet friend in the right places


----------



## Two One Two (Feb 5, 2014)

That's what my goal is mate-just requesting a finger pointed in the right direction or some assistance..


----------



## Stoner DIY (Feb 5, 2014)

Nicely written! Close to my wish also, but I live in EU and my option is Netherlands.. =) Maybe I could be a camera man for Strain Hunters.. 
..back to reality, I wish you all the best, but I doubt that someone will actually take this offer, sadly but true.

p.s.: if Strain Hunters do watch this forum.. I AM AVAILABLE! =) (and able to handle endless amounts of smoke without dropping the quality of work..)


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck to you. 
love and peace


----------



## denverdolomte (Feb 5, 2014)

Well Colorado is an option, but I will be brutally honest and say that it's extremely difficult to get involved in the industry with no connections. I have been working on connections for over a year now and haven't had any such luck, even with 10 years sales experience with Fortune 1000 companies. Get your skills down and keep networking. I did read today that the US House of Representatives passed a bill that legalizes Hemp Industrialization, the more these farm bills grow the more legal restraints will be lifted across the nation. So I wouldn't advise giving it all up with no plan just to work in the industry, as times are hard for everyone it's hard to hope that someone would be willing to do all this at the moment. 

Keep up the search and discussion as I know eventually things will always fall into place!

Best of luck.


----------



## vostok (Feb 5, 2014)

Study Study and more Study


----------



## Two One Two (Feb 10, 2014)

I am going to continue trying to preemptively network but it looks like I will be moving out to WA this Fall and continuing my passion there-looking forward to contributing here and posting a journal!


----------



## Two One Two (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks mate!


----------



## BadAndy (Feb 11, 2014)

ok so I didnt read your wall of text but I did see you live in a non legal state but want a mentor....I grow for a shop in colorado and I can tell you what you can do now is get some Greenhouse experience...it will teach you alot of the commercial side.learning to mass produce is good right now for you


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 11, 2014)

See my last 3 grow threads. They begin with seeds or clones and go through harvest. You could use them as a guide


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

If you want to make it happen you might need to do it yourself. 

Work your way to a legal state doing whatever work you can. The greenhouse experience advice was spot on.

You have more opportunitys to achieve this dream than most. Weed is illegal in most other countries. Go for it man.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Is you a boy or is you a girl?


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 11, 2014)

^Rapist alert loljk


----------



## ReadySTL (Feb 11, 2014)

I may need some help building a greenhouse for about a week or so. However you will be blindfolded to and from the property. Also valid state ID will need to be provided by you and there will be a bug sweep conducted. Also no cell phones or use of navigation systems allowed. Interested?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2014)

I doubt you'll get anyone with any real experience to respond. Good luck, though


----------



## BadAndy (Feb 12, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> I doubt you'll get anyone with any real experience to respond. Good luck, though


G

I guess youre not really readin the responses because thre were a couple actual answers here that had good advice.

to the OP, you just have to realize that everyone has the same dream andjobs are highly sought after so YOU have to make it happen don't sit back and think it will fall in your lap


----------



## Dr.J20 (Feb 12, 2014)

ReadySTL said:


> I may need some help building a greenhouse for about a week or so. However you will be blindfolded to and from the property. Also valid state ID will need to be provided by you and there will be a bug sweep conducted. Also no cell phones or use of navigation systems allowed. Interested?


no problem for me... i'm in...pm me!


----------



## Dr.J20 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as OP with the same ideas as were given here...greenhouse work now, keep perfecting growing, trying to expand my vegetable and fruit knowledge as well as study soil biology. Debating further education in plant biology/ horticulture etc. 
Here are some ideas i've had that OP might find useful as well: get in contact with your local county extension and see if you can get involved in their master gardener (or equivalent) volunteer program; consider starting small flats of transplants of seasonable vegetables, herbs, and wheatgrass to sell at local farmer's markets--good for networking with farmers, greenhouses, and local community member; get involved in local community beautification projects (usually discoverable through your township/city government), community gardens, and park cleanups--also a good networking option to meet like-minded people, and they are sometimes sponsored by local nurseries;

i'm right there with you buddy, but i think trying to keep your head down, and your nose to the grindstone is really the best thing to do. Keep on doing whatever it is you can do, start a savings account that you won't touch except to fund your dream, and continue to study study study!
best of luck to you my friend,
be easy,


----------



## ReadySTL (Feb 12, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> no problem for me... i'm in...pm me!


My man! LOL. I don't even know how to send a PM on this forum yet.


----------



## ReadySTL (Feb 12, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> i'm right there with you buddy, but i think trying to keep your head down, and your nose to the grindstone is really the best thing to do. Keep on doing whatever it is you can do, start a savings account that you won't touch except to fund your dream, and continue to study study study!
> best of luck to you my friend,
> be easy,


This would be the best advice I would give. Im jumping into this full force with a plan. There is no other option for me than to be successful. Through hell or high water I am going to see this thing through and no one can take it from me. I am in the process of buying my own house with some beautiful land and a privatized well. I drafted my own plans of a greenhouse that I am going to build by hand. Dreams come true if you put enough thought and effort into it. Hell if you put enough thought and study into it you can find someone to invest in you. Its better to use your own money. You must learn how to sell yourself and go get the things you want in life. They will not come to you.


----------



## AStonedIguana (Feb 12, 2014)

There's no way you can start a small practice grow on your own? While it's certainly possible that somebody on here will live close enough to you for this to be possible and be willing to help, it's not terribly likely.


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2014)

welcome to riu


----------

